# Couple questions about a male Kenyi (metriaclima lombardoi)



## MTildsley (Sep 6, 2009)

Very new to cichlids. I have a male kenyi that is currently about 1.5 inches and has yet to grow into his yellow color. I have a couple questions regarding how to care for him.

1. What should I feed him? I have looked up this species and a few sites differ on whether it is a herbivore or an omnivore. Before I knew anything but that it was an "african cichlid" I bought a floating pellet food called "Cichlid Gold" which he doesn't seem to touch, because he doesn't explore near the surface of the tank. One of these did sink and he nibbled at it greedily. I had some TetraFin flakes that he seemed to like at first. He seems to eat the red flakes greedily, but spits out the white ones. I think he is also eating the algae growing on my cave and gravel bottom and that he sampled my Chinese Algae eater's nightly Algae Disc. What should I change?

2. Is my fish acting right? I've had him only one day so I'm not really sure how he is supposed to act. When I first put him in last night he explored the entire tank, swimming down to the bottom and straight up toward the top and appeared very energetic. Today he is just peaking out from inside the cave and sucking on and moving the gravel (I think he is digging). He doesn't seem to have nearly the energy he had yesterday (maybe I'm not feeding him right?) Maybe he is just being territorial? Like I said, I have no idea except for what I've read online.


----------



## joker1535 (Apr 19, 2009)

I feed my africans new life spectrum cichlid formula fish food. Its about 1mm pellet size and they love it. It sinks to the bottom which my fish prefer. Usually african cichlids prefer sinking food. Spirulina based foods are the best for them. They are more herbivores than carnivores. A new fish always hide for a while, it will change. Hope this helps.


----------



## MTildsley (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks. I couldn't find the exact brand but I did find a sinking small pellet food like you suggested. I hope he grows out his shyness like you suggest.


----------



## BOOP (Feb 22, 2009)

I also have kenyi and believe me he won't be shy for long and eating will be the last thing you worry about if you don't put him in a tank with suitable tank mates. I did find that my kenyi likes to feed from the bottom also so i bought sinking pellets as well. The problem was i have middle and top dwelling fish so i used two different pellets and now he is all over the place no matter what i put in. Lol.

P.S. Kenyi are some mean little fish.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

all my mbuna come to the top of the tank as soon as i walk into the room...they should always appear hungry. what would help everyone to give you better advice is to know your stocklist, tank size, how much you are feeding per day, and maybe you water temp


----------



## MTildsley (Sep 6, 2009)

20 gal tank, 1 four inch algae eater and 1 one and a half inch kenyi. i feed the kenyi three small meals a day so far of 7-10 sinking pellets or a small pinch of tetra flakes (and he may also be eating the algae off of the rocks he is digging up under his cave?) or nibbling on the algae disc I place for the algae eater nightly. water temp. between 75 and 78 depending on day or night. have a fast current filter and an air stone bubbling with some fake vegetation.

Instead of coming to the top of the tank for feeding, he will just sit floating with his head peeking out of his cave and nibble the pieces of food that happen to float by.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

wow so a 20 gal is pretty small for a kenyi...any other cichlid you put in there will be awaiting execution due to the demon kenyi. but a lower temp will lower his metabolism...my tanks are set at 80. also try fasting him for a day and start in with a floating food that forces him to come out. mbuna will be more outgoing with many tankmates but like i said kenyi are way too aggressive for a 20 gal for tankmates. action in front of the tank will also get him used to coming out. my kids and my cat have my fish used to coming out and enjoying the tank space a little more...they used to be very timid and hide alot. i have 24 fish in a 55 gallon with not much rockwork and caves etc. and it seems to work out great. but yeah fast for a day, feed a floating food until hes used to coming out, raise the temp a little, spend more time viewing your tank and getting him used to you. oh yeah kenyi are herbivores so a veggie based diet will suit it best with the occasional omnivorous treat or maybe a frozen brine shrimp treat once a month(he will definitely come out for that). and a crouded looking tank with the right tankmates is best for mbuna...but like i said a kenyi in a 20 gallon ooh man! most experts stay away from kenyi all together unless its a 75 gallon with 1 male and 3 females but since hes the only cichlid in there youll be okey but he will get about 5-6 inches so an upgrade will probrably be in order anyway. i had a male kenyi in my 55 and my acei kept him in check because they are huge but when he grew up into his disposition he started terrorizing anything that got close to him...i gave him to my brother who has a 220gallon. good luck and i hope everything works out for ya


----------



## MTildsley (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice. I plan on upgrading tank sizes when he gets bigger and maybe adding a few females at that point. I have a few caves in the tank and some rocks as well to sort of crowd it a little. To my surprise he and my algae eater have been really friendly thus far.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

he'll probrably leave the algea eater alone the issue is usually with other cichlids


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

If its not changed to the yellow male coloration how are you sure its a male? (females can be just as aggressive as males and will often show some yellow when feeling stressed or dominant)

Metriaclima lombardoi (aka Kenyi) are some of the mose aggressive and ill tempered mbuna. They grow quite quickly and can go from little punk to complete demon over night. It is highly recomended to keep them in nothing smaller than a 75g tank in a group of 1 male with 4-5 females. I have heard of them doing ok in a 55g, but only as a single species tank.


----------

